# Bicentennial 3 speed



## Vbushnell (Dec 15, 2018)

April 1976 Bicentennial Sting Ray 3 speed.
Stem/bars/crank/back wheel all checkout with 76 date code.  Nice one year bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2018)

That's one of the nicest ones I've seen. What's the head badge date if you don't mind posting it.


----------



## Vbushnell (Dec 15, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That's one of the nicest ones I've seen. What's the head badge date if you don't mind posting it.



Thank you 
No Julian date on this headbadge.  Could be a replacement.......  looks OG and Correct but no date.
The back tire is not a Schwinn.  It is a Uniroyal Nobby.   I thought of changing the back tire, but I kind like the Uniroyal.    Top bar has a new water transfer Decal.  So a few minor changes.  
But the frame/forks/stem/crank all 76.  I like call those the bones of the Bike.  And  Sturmey Archer dated back hub laced to a S2 Schwinn wheel.  Front tire is Schwinn USA made Westwind.


----------

